# حقائق تنشر لاول مره عن حادث فتيات المعادي



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*محافظ حلوان رفض صرف تعويضات لكل الضحايا
• اداره الحديقة التي بها المركب تنصلت من المسؤلية قائلة " احنا مركبناكمش دول مراكبية سريحة؛"مااجبرناكمش تركبوه معاه "
• كنيسةمارمينا بالعمرانية لجأت للانبا بسنتي ليتوسط للمحافظ لصرف تعويضات 
• اثنين من الذين نجوا من الحادث فقدوا النطق ولم يأكلوا ولايشربوا منذ يوم الخميس
• الفتيات الناجيات اكدوا انهم قالواللمراكبي بان المركب بها "خرم " ومياه إلا انة اصر بان يتحرك بهم
• وطلبوا منة ان ياخذهم علي مرحلتين فرفضوا
• اقصي عقوبة للمراكبي الذي قتل 9 فتيات هي 3 سنوات فقط
• تحقيقات النيابة اكدت ان المركب دون ترخيص وغير مصرح لها بتركيب افراد 

كتب: مايكل فارس - خاص الأقباط متحدون 

في تصريحات خاصة للاقباط متحدون اكد القمص باهور فرج راعي كنيسة مارمينا بالعمرانية في الجيزه "والتي كانت الفتيات الغارقات في المعادي من الرحلة التابعة لهذه الكنيسة" بانة جاءه تليفون السابعة مساء الخميس من احد الخدام قال لي "الحق يابونا البنات اللي طالعين رحلة فرع الانبا ابرام المركب غرقت بيهم" شارحا انة لم يتخيل ان يكون الوضع بهذه الصوره فذهب ووجد الحادث الاليم

واضاف ان الذين نجوا منهارين نفسيا واكد انة صلي قداس امس الاحد وذهب ليصلي علي فتاتين مما نجوا ورئوا الحادث باعينهم بعدطلب اهاليهم فذهب ليفاجأ ان الفتاتين من الصدمة فقدوا النطق لايتحدثوا نهائيا حتي الان ولم يأكلوا ولايشربوا من يوم الخميس وقال لهم اسمكم اية لم يردوا علية 
واكد ان الرحلة كان عددها 31 و19 فقط من قرروا ركوب المركب والباقي خاف وبعد ركوبهم 9 غرقوا و10 نجوا وثلاث من الذين نجوا في العناية المركزه اثنيين منهم خرجوا امس الاحد صباحا والثالثة في حالة خطره بسبب المياه التي دخلت الرئة 

وتم انتشال جثة فتاتين الاولي مريم عزيز من أسفل كوبرى الجامعة، و جثة مارينا جاد صباح أمس، من منطقة شبين القناطرحيث ان التيار جرف جثثهم الغارقة واشار الي ان الذين لم يركبوا حتي الان منهارين نفسيا حيث رأوا باعينهم غرق اخواتهن واصدقائهن 
واكد ان اللذين غرقوا من سنة سادسة ابتدائي حتي ثالثة اعدادي 
واكد ان اتجاه رحلتهم من حديقة النيل في اتجاه المعادي ليذهبوا لكنيسة عذراء المعادي 
واشار الي انة استمع للفتيات التي نجت والذين اكدوا انهم قالوا للمراكبي ان عددهم كبير وطلبوا منهم ان يقسم الرحلة علي مرحلتين فرفض وقال لهم "ملكمش دعوه"
والخادمة التي ذهبت معهم بمجرد تحرك المركب متر قالت للمراكبي" الحق ده فية ميا في المركب دي مخروم"قالها "ملكيسش دعوه" واستمرت المركب بعض الامتار واذ المياه تملاها 

وفجر القمص هابور مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل حيث انةعلم من مصادر موثوقة ان هذه المركب كانت قد وقعت في حادث اخر قبلها في يوم 
ورفض قرار النيابة بتوجية تهمة القتل الخطأ وتسائل كيف توجة النيابة تهمة القتل عن طريق الخطأ لشخص قتل 9 افراد 
خاصة وان المركب تم اخذها من حديقة حكومية لها مدير ولها صيانة 

واكد ان اداره الحديقة تنصلت من مسؤليتها عن الحادث وعندما سألوا اداره الجنينية التابعة لها المراكب التي يتم اخذها من هناك فردوا عليهم "احنا مركبناكمش دول مراكبية سريحة " وعلق قائلا هل الدنيا "سايبة"لهذه الدرجة وكيف تكون هذه المراكب غير خاضعة لادارده الجنينة وهي تحمل من شاطئها 
مشيرا الي ان اداره الجنينة منعت اي زيارات لكل الناس ولايسمح إلا لاهالي الطفلتين اللتان لازالتا تحت المياه
واكد ان الكنيسة عندماعلمت بالحادث انتدبت القمص مينا ظريف ووليد نجيب المحامي وهو احد الخدام ليتباشروا تحقيقاتت النيابة 
وتحدث علي اهما ل المسؤلين بالحديقة التي فتحت بابها للمراكبية ليعموا بها وعند وقوع حوادث يتنصلوا منها ويقولوا "مااجبرناكمش تركبوه معاه " 
وتحدث عن التعويضات للضحايا حيث امر محافظ حلوان عندما تفقد الحادث بصرف 5 الالاف لحالة الوفاه والف جنية للذين نجوا بالنسبة للاربعة حالات الاولي فقط من الحادث وعندما ظهرت جثث اخري تم انتشالها ذهبنا للمحافظ لصرف تعويضات رد علينا نائب المحافظ "ملناش دعوه احنا لينا دعوه بالحالات الاولي اللي طلعت اول يوم "الامر الذي اضطررنا للذهاب للانبا بسنتي ليرسل معنا احد من طرفة لمحافظ حلوان 
وتساءل ما قيمة ال 5 الالاف جنية ولكن لو كانت هذه المركب حكومية لكانوا اعطوا تعويضات افضل للاهالي 
ومن جهةة اخري قال وليد نجيب المحامي ان الاتهام الموجة للمراكبي القتل الخطأ مشيرا الي انها جنحة تصل عقوبتها لثلاث سنوات حبس وهي اقصي عقوبة مشدده بالرغم من تعدد حالات الوفيات؛واكد ان معاينة فنية من قبل النيابة العامة تمت علي المركب اول امس السبت لبحث صلاحية المركب وقدرتها علي تحمل الافراد 

كما اتضح من النيابة انة يقود مركب دون ترخيص وغير مصرح لة بتركيب افراد 
واثبتت تحقيقات النيابة ان هناك كان خرم في المركب وقالت البنات للمراكبي ذلك وطلبوا الرجوع بهم للشاطئ فقال لهم المراكبي حتي ارجع تعالوا كلكم علي الجانب اليمين وسمعوا كلامة ولكن المركب كانت قد امتلآت بالمياه واختل توازن المركب فانقلبت 

ويذكر ان وليد سمير مدير نيابة المعادي امر امس بحبس المراكبي علي عويس علي "18 4 أيام علي ذمة التحقيقات واتهامه بالقتل الخطأ والإصابة الخطأ وقيادة مركب بدون ترخيص وتشغيل مركب دون الحصول علي رخصة من الجهات المختصة..وقد أنكر علي في تحقيقات النيابة الاتهامات الموجهة إليه وأكد أن الفتيات المجني عليهن أحدثن هرجاً فور استقلالهن المركب وجلسن بجانب واحد فنصحهن بالجلوس علي الجانبين لعدم زيادة الحمولة في منطقة دون الأخري وهو ما قد يشكل خطراً علي المركب أثناء سيرها ويؤدي لحدوث ميل في جانبها وهو ما حدث بالفعل وغرقت المركب.​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2010)

*الرب قادر على حماية اولاده وبناته
الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2010)

ربنا ينيح نفسوهم

ميرسى مايكل للتفاصيل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

روكا - ممتي هابي - سندريلا

وربنا يرحمهم ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> وفجر القمص هابور مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل حيث انةعلم من مصادر موثوقة ان هذه المركب كانت قد وقعت في حادث اخر قبلها في يوم
> ورفض قرار النيابة بتوجية تهمة القتل الخطأ وتسائل كيف توجة النيابة تهمة القتل عن طريق الخطأ لشخص قتل 9 افراد
> خاصة وان المركب تم اخذها من حديقة حكومية لها مدير ولها صيانة


 
الله يرحمهم

شكرا مايكل للخبر والمتابعة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا تاسوني ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمهم​*


----------



## MATTEW (20 يوليو 2010)

*اهمال تخلف عدم وجود احترام الأرواح البشر عدم وجود رقابه قله ادب 

كل هذا تجده في مصر 

ربنا يعزي اباءهم 

سلام المسيح مع الكل 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ماثيو ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## mora22 (20 يوليو 2010)

عايزه اقولكم انا اختى من ضمن خادمات الرحله دى وكلام الولد ده مش صح تماما هو صمم ياخدهم على مره واحده وطلبوه منه يرجعهم وميتحركش لانهم شعروه بالمياه فى المركب وهو صمم على انه يكمل بيهم واجهزه الانقاذ جات بعد 3 ساعات من الحادث وضباط الامن اتعملوه مع الموقف بمنتهى قله الذوق مع الخادمات والبنات اللى اتنقذتع وباقى الرحله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> عايزه اقولكم انا اختى من ضمن خادمات الرحله دى وكلام الولد ده مش صح تماما هو صمم ياخدهم على مره واحده وطلبوه منه يرجعهم وميتحركش لانهم شعروه بالمياه فى المركب وهو صمم على انه يكمل بيهم واجهزه الانقاذ جات بعد 3 ساعات من الحادث وضباط الامن اتعملوه مع الموقف بمنتهى قله الذوق مع الخادمات والبنات اللى اتنقذتع وباقى الرحله



*
اولا ياريت تطمنينا ع اختك

ويارب تكون بخير

ثانيا كلامك نفس الكلام اللي اتقال 

في حلقه معتز الدمرداش في 90 دقيقه

واللي نزلتها في المنتدي هنا

ربنا يرحمهم كلهم ويصبر اهاليهم​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 يوليو 2010)

_فوضى_



> "مااجبرناكمش تركبوه معاه "



_اصل هى اطار لسيارة ( عوامة )_
_والمراكب فى النيل بقة بدون تصريح_
_شكراا للخبر_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا توني ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2010)

*الرب أعطى و الرب أخذ
فليكن اسم الرب مباركا 

ربنا يرحمهم ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يرحمهم لا تعويض ها يعوض عنهم 

ولا حبس المراكبى باى عقوبة ها يرجعهم 

ربنا يصبر اهلهم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ريد روز وصوفيا ع مروركم


وربنا يرحمهم​*


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسى لييك على الخبر_
_وفعلا احنا مقدمناش غير الصلاة_
_لان احنا مش هنقدر نغير حاجة_
_ربنا قادر انه يغير ويحفظ ولاده_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا دودز ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمهم​*


----------



## أَمَة (22 يوليو 2010)

ليس بمستبعد أن يكون الحادث مقصودا من صاحب المركب
ولم يكن جهلا منه ولا طمعا
هذا لو لم يكن هناك مؤامرة.

الرب يرحمهن ويصبر اهلهن.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*كل شيء وارد يا امه

من المتخلفين دول

ربنا يرحمهم ​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*معلش هتغالس على موضوعك يا مايكل *
*بالمداخلة دية *

*وجدنها اثناء قرائاتى على النت *
*وما حبتش افتح موضوع جديد *

*قلت موضوع مايكل كوكو موجود *

:download:



"دميانة" طفلة صغيرة لم يتخطى عمرها ال8 سنوات، أنهت عامها الدراسى بالصف الثالث الإبتدائى، وبدأت تستمتع بإجازة نهاية العام، لكنها لم تكن تعلم القدر الذى ينتظرها.*




*


*كتب وصور: حواش منتصر ـ هشام عبد اللطيف - محمد المراكبى 

لم تكن دميانة على جدول الرحلة التى نظمتها كنيسة "مار مينا" بالعمرانية لـ 26 فتاة لا تزيد أعمارهن عن 13 عاما، ولكنها قررت قبيل الرحلة بساعات قليلة أن تذهب مع شقيقتها الكبرى "مارينا عطية" لأنها تحب ركوب المركب وتستمتع عندما تجد نفسها وسط مياه النيل، وبالفعل اثناء الرحلة تركت دميانة أختها الكبرى وركبت المركب مع الأطفال تاركة أختها "مارينا" تتنزه فى الحديقة المجاورة للنيل، لكنها لم تعرف أنها المرة الأخيرة التى سترى فيها أختها، لأنه كان يفصل بينها الحياة والموت دقائق عديدة، كان يفصل بين التنعم بنسمات الهواء، والغرق فى أعماق النيل خطوات قليلة، دميانة كما أخبرتنا والدتها تحدثت معها قبل أن تركب المركب مباشرة، وكانت سعيدة جدا لأنها ستحقق حلمها الأكبر وهو ركوب "فلوكة وسط النيل".
*​*
**



*​
*تفاصيل القصة تعود عندما قررت كنيسة "مار مينا" بالعمرانية تنظيم رحلة وكان يشرف عليها 5 خادمات من الكنيسة، حيث اصطحبن 26 فتاة من رواد الكنيسة بالمرحلة الإعدادية فى رحلة ترفيهية إلى حديقة النيل على كورنيش المعادى ثم قررت إحدى خادمات الكنيسة اصطحاب 19 فتاة لركوب المركب الغارق وفور إنطلاق المركب وتجديفه والسير بمسافة 3 أمتار أغرقت المياه المركب فانتشر الهلع بين الفتيات وبدأن فى الصراخ مما دفع المراكبى إلى القفز فى المياه والهرب تاركا الفتيات يواجهن المجهول حيث غرقت الخادمة ومعها 6 فتيات وهناك فتاتين فى تعداد المفقودين ومازال البحث جاريا عنهم حتى الآن، كما أصيبت 6 أخريات، فيما نجت 4 فتيات كن على متن المركب الغارق.
**



*​
*وقد وقع الحادث الأليم فى السابعة والنصف ليلة مساء أمس، وتأخرت قوات الإنقاذ ساعة كاملة ولم تحضر بالغواصين بوفرة، حيث لم يكن هناك إلا غواص واحد وأنبوبة أكسجين واحدة مما تسبب فى زيادة عدد الضحايا وتعطل عمليات الإنقاذ فى قاع النيل.
**



*​
*المشهد داخل حديقة النيل على كورنيش المعادى كان مثيرا للشفقة واليأس ، شفقة على حال الأهالى الذين أصيب بعضهم بحالة من الهلع، والبعض الأخر تعرض لصدمة افقدته النطق، ويأس من الأهالى الذين فقدوا الأمل فى رؤية أبنائهم حتى ولو على شكل جثث، فى الحقيقة ثارت الكثير من التساؤلات حول العشوائية التى تمت بها تلك الرحلة والمسئول عنها .. حيث أكد الأهالى أنهم لم يعلموا أن الرحلات التى تخرج من الكنيسة تتم فى " فلوكة " لاتصلح للسير فى النيل وتساءلوا عن مدى إهمال مشرفات الرحلة فى السماح للأطفال بركوب هذا المركب المتهالك رغم رؤيتهن اختراق المياه لجسم المركب وتحذير الأطفال للمراكبى .. إلا ان الخادمات اقتنعن بمبرراته والنتيجة كانت كارثة .. وفى المقابل دافع قساوسة الكنيسة عن خادمات الرحلة محاولين إلصاق التهمة والمسئولية فقط بالمراكبى وإدارة المسطحات المائية التى تسمح بمثل هذه المراكب الفاسدة تعمل بالنهر وترسوا على ضفافه .
**



*​
*وقد أكد القس بارومى من كنيسة مار مينا انه من غير المعقول أن تقوم الخادمات بالكشف عن سلامة وجودة المراكب قبل ركوبها وتلك المسئولية أجهزة بالدولة منوط بها ذلك وأكد ان الكنيسة لاتعلم تفاصيل دقيقة عن ملابسات الرحلة ولكن المرجح أنهم خرجوا لزيارة أماكن دينية وختموا الزيارة بالذهاب للتنزه بنهر النيل وحدث ماحدث .
**



*​
*أما سامر جاب الله يوسف ـ أحد خدم الكنيسة ـ أن المسئولية تقع على رجال الشرطة والإنقاذ الذين تأخروا لمدة ساعة بعد وقوع الحادث وهاجم الأهالى الذين كانوا متواجدين بالحديقة على الشاطئ لتركهم الأطفال يغرقون دون أن يتدخل أحد للإنقاذ حتى وصول رجال شرطة المسطحات المائية .
**



*​
*المتوفون وعددهم 4 تم نقل جثثهم إلى مشرحة مستشفى المبرة بالمعادى، وانتقل أهالى المتوفون للمستشفى التى دوى بداخلها صراخ الأهالى حزنا على ابنائهم، وقد تسلم الأهالى جثث أبنائهم فى السابعة صباح اليوم.
والدة المتوفية مارينا جلست داخل مستشفى المبرة .. الحزن في عينيها لا يوصف وتعيش فى حاله قلق وترقب لخروج ابنتها بعد إسعافها .. حيث كان والد المتوفية قد أخفي على أمها وفاة نجلتها وأخبرها أهلها بأنها مصابة وتجرى لها بعض الإسعافات .. وعندما شاهدت نعش نجلتها يخرج إلى مشرحة زينهم سقطت على الأرض وتم نقلها الى المستشفى لإسعافها.
الصورة كانت أهدأ بعض الشىء فى مستشفى السلام الدولى والتى تلقت المصابين وكان عددهم 3 فتيات، وإن كان تجمع الأهالى والأقارب داخل المستشفى لايقل عن مكان الحادث أو حتى مستشفى المبرة. 
**



*​
*"الشباب" تحدثت مع المصابة مريم ناجى والتى أكدت أنها وزميلتها حينما شاهدا حجم المركب الصغير تضايقا من المراكبى واعترضا على الركوب ولكنه طمأنهم .. فما كان منهم إلا أن استجابوا لكلامه، ولكن بمجرد تحرك المر كب بهم مسافة قصيرة داخل مياه النيل وجدن أنفسهن داخل المياه والمركب تهبط فى المياه وكانت هي متعلقة بالخشب المتبقي من المركب فيما كانت صديقات عمرها يتساقطن واحدة تلو الأخرى فى المياه، ولكنها فقدت وعيها ولم تفق إلا وهى فى المستشفى ولم تعرف من انقذها.
**



*​
*وأكدت المصابة مارينا اشرف لبوابة "الشباب" أنها بمجرد ركوبها المركب وجدت مياه بداخله فاستفسرت من المراكبى عن الأمر فطمأنها بأن تلك المياه متبقية من عملية غسل المركب وغير مقلقة إلا أنها بعد لحظات وجدت نفسها بالمياه بعد ميل المركب وسقطت عليها زميلتها مما زاد لاندفاعها الى الأسفل واصطدمت برأسها بالطين على ضفاف النهر وأخذت تدعى ان ينقذها الله حتى ذهبت فى غيبوبة واستيقظت بين ايدى رجل الإنقاذ النهري الذى أنقذها ونقلها الى سيارة الإسعاف ولكنها رفضت ان تتحرك بها سيارة الإسعاف قبل البحث صديقتها مريم ناجى والتي تم إنقاذها بالفعل وتم نقلهن الى المستشفى.
وقد ألقي القبض على المراكبى وإسمه على عرب على ، وكشفت تحريات المباحث أن المركب غير صالح للسير فى المياه وأن ترخيصه انتهى منذ عام ونصف والمفاجأة أن الترخيص كان فى منطقة القناطر وليس منطقه المعادى*

*منقول*
</B></I>


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2010)

> *وتأخرت قوات الإنقاذ ساعة كاملة ولم تحضر بالغواصين بوفرة، حيث لم يكن هناك إلا غواص واحد وأنبوبة أكسجين واحدة مما تسبب فى زيادة عدد الضحايا وتعطل عمليات الإنقاذ فى قاع النيل.*


هى دى مصر 
الاهمال بعينة
معيا واحد صحبى جاى من امريكا قى اجازة وسمع الخبر
قاللى عندنا تتصل ب911 اقصاها خمس دقايق يكونوا عندك
قىخالة زيى دى لاتتعدى الاستجابة دقيقتين
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> هى دى مصر
> الاهمال بعينة
> معيا واحد صحبى جاى من امريكا قى اجازة وسمع الخبر
> قاللى عندنا تتصل ب911 اقصاها خمس دقايق يكونوا عندك
> ...


 
:download:

هوة دة بس الاهمال 

دة انا مش عاوزة انفتح بالموضوع دة 

لدرجة لم اقو على النظر لمنظر البنات واهاليهم 

مجرد ما تمالكت نفسى بدات اقرا  اليوم فقط 


الاهمال 


+الخادمات منهم لنفسهم يقرروا بروجرام ركوب المركب المنكوب 

+ المراكبى ال ...............

+ الرقابة على صلاحية المراكب دى هتركب بشر مش بهايم 

+ التاخر بالانقاذ ساعة بحالها دول مش ملطوعين على محطة اتوبيس دول جوة النيل ساعة بحالها كفيلة بالقضاء عليهم 

+حتى الانقاذ اللى جة هزيل لا يناسب 19 غريق 

+ اكيد طبعا بطىء النقل للمستشفيات  المرور الحلو البطىء من الزحمة 




هاسكت خالص ولا هتكلم 

لان مالهوش لازمة الكلام 


هاقول من كل قلبى 

يا رب اتصرف 

كل عيد بقى بماساة جماعية


----------



## youhnna (22 يوليو 2010)

*استهتار مصرى اصيل حتى بارواح البشر​*


----------



## عفاف جندى (22 يوليو 2010)

ربنا موجود وقادر يعمل فيهم ويجيب حق اولادة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ايمي ع اضافتك المهمه واللي قرتها كذا مره بحسره كبيره

بس عايز اقول ان الاهمال والمسئوليه مش ع الامن والشرطه بس

الاهمال كمان من المشرفين والكنيسه والاهل والضحيه للاسف 

بنات في بدايه عمرهم وشبابهم 

ومقدرش اقول غير ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم ويحمي كل ولادنا وبناتنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

جرجس ويوحنا وعفاف

وربنا يرحمهم​*


----------

